# March 2018 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Apr 4, 2018)

Another set of wonderful photos.  Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. "Oak Leaf Reflection" by @nerwin






 2. "I'll Finish My Dinner Elsewhere, If You Don't Mind" by @bulldurham 





 3. "The Madness Of The Human Mind..." by @enezdez





 4. "Mikki- Model Test" by @DanOstergren





 5. "Snowy!" by @coastalconn





 6. "Angry Sea" by @MSnowy





 7. "Montereggio Lunigiana" by @Sil





 8. "the church" by @Sil





 9. "Hiding from the bite of the cold" by @zombiesniper





10. "Night Life!" by @Destin





11. "waiting the Sunset" by @Sil





12. #2 in "Aircraft in low light" by @lostprophet 





13. "Jetty" by @telephotodreams





14. "Northern Saw-whet owl (Lifer!!!)2" by @ZombiesniperJr





15. #2 from "Milky Way" by @crimbfighter





16. #8 from "Aircraft in low light" by @lostprophet


----------



## Peeb (Apr 4, 2018)

Wow!  A bumper crop of winners here.


----------



## acparsons (Apr 5, 2018)

Awesome photos. Very difficult to choose.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 5, 2018)

I agree with the above. It's a tough month to choose, as every one of them are winners! TPF might have to expand the contest to include monthly category contests, and change the yearly winner to best overall.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 5, 2018)

It's usually very difficult to pick a favorite. This month it is impossible. Wish I could vote for a few of them!


----------



## Tony744 (Apr 5, 2018)

All great photos! Difficult to choose just one.


----------



## RowdyRay (Apr 5, 2018)

Agree. It's been hard in the past, but this is almost impossible. All are stellar shots.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 10, 2018)

Tough month to choose!  So many beautiful photos.  I need at least 5 votes.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 10, 2018)

This could be a Photo of the Year lineup lol


----------



## snowbear (Apr 11, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> This could be a Photo of the Year lineup lol


One will be;  but which one?  So hard to choose.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 11, 2018)

Only 38 votes cast??????????????? So many choices yet so few votes. Come on people this is an outstanding list of choices that really requires your input!!!


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 11, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Only 38 votes cast??????????????? So many choices yet so few votes. Come on people this is an outstanding list of choices that really requires your input!!!



That's actually above average for POTM votes even though I agree it's a ridiculously small number for a thread with over 300 views.  I guess a lot of people just lurk on the site and don't bother signing up so they can participate?????  Hopefully if we keep bumping this thread we'll get some more votes.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Apr 11, 2018)

Polls do popup on tapatalk so I look but never vote


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 11, 2018)

Cody'sCaptures said:


> Polls do popup on tapatalk so I look but never vote


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 11, 2018)

What extraordinary photographs!


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 11, 2018)

I have voted, well done all...............


----------

